# Tried to prove a theory tonight...



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

...and I'm still not sure. 

The Specks on the beaches here turn off like a switch on the full moon. The morning and afternoon bites just don't seem active although I usually can pick up one or two really early. After a little glow in the sky it goes completely dead.

I figured I would try throwing in just the light of the moon and fishing the same baits (well, somewhat the same baits) in the same areas. I fished for nearly two hours tonight and ended up scoring two very nice trout and a beautiful upper slot Redfish. I missed some other fish but that tells me they may be more aggressive than I think on the full moon but their feeding periods are heavily altered. I dunno, but I thought I'd share.

All fish were caught on the UnFair Arrowhead. I chose this bait because I wanted a bait with a larger profile and similar action to the other lures I've been using on the beach. Sorry for lack of pics, my stupid phone died and that was that.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks Chris...good=to=know info.

catch 'em up.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Pictures!!!!

I am curious if by beach you mean Gulf or Sound side??


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Surfside, in the gulf.

Phone was dead, so pics weren't possible. I'll prob go again tonight and will be better prepared.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

how many days (give or take) do you think the full moon affects the daytime bite?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It's typically 2 days prior and goes off a day after. Long, lean and mean.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

someone once told me " there is always a bite and pattern, even if the bite is tougher you can still get a good limit of fish " I have had great nights on a full moon for specks, I still believe tide plays the biggest key role. you say you caught 2 nice trout and a slot red, in my book you are on to something that's not a bad outcome by any means. If you didn't catch anything then you might have a problem. If you are comparing one bite to the other but not changing your tactics ie. location, lure, presentation, etc. trying to get the same outcome at night that you did during the day or on a full moon as compared to half moon that could be the problem don't expect things to stay the same throughout the course of moon, time, and tide changes the fish will act and adapt to different situations as we should with them....

Im sure u knew all that but gave me 2cents anyhow

what im saying is you cant compare one trip to the other when the conditions are completely different. And to not try duplicate results when the equation changes. fish feed during Full Moons is the bottom line you proved that theory correct


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I take it you were fishing the bottom of the tide not best for surf fishing. but still caught fish good on you. now its been said that specks the bigger ones will drop there eggs during neap tides along the flats are at least get into pre spawn mode, so catching bigger specks along shorelines doesn't appear to be so surprising this usually happens in and around the full moon periods so about 1week of shallow pre spawn staging. The Next time you decide to fish the bottom tide on a full moon I would recommend fishing grass lines to deeper water, steep banks, and near current ( ICW ) 

sometimes the best bite is when there is no bite at all. what does this mean reaction strikes Ive learned through people on this forum and watching them fish just how to turn a bad day to a great day. Presentation goes along way, catching fish in the middle of the heat of the day during a full moon and catching fish in the middle of the night on a full moon are simply as different as night and day, our presentations where completely different, yet highly productive. the other part of the of being productive was where we staged the boat near the bank or off the back ( near as in 10ft from the bank or off the bank as in 500yrds from shore ) at night the fish were up close during the day they were way off now time of day was a factor but tide has everything to do with it.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I think the spawning factor is what really throws it off. These big trout on the beach are a different animal and certainly have different attitudes when the time comes to dump eggs. I've caught tons of trout on the full moon, but I've never done well in the surf with them around that same time. 

I guess I should clarify that I wasn't hoping to "catch a trout" on a full moon as much as see if there was a peak feeding period for spawners on the beach. So far, I think they will eat some of course, but I'm not convinced they will feed with any real aggression when mama is about to dump eggs and her horde of males chasing her around are thinking the same. 

It is funny how sone fish feed well on a full moon whereas others do not. I eagerly plan trips for Tarpon, Swordfish and Snook on full moons, whereas I hate fishing for some other species on the same phase.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I just read your second reply. I've said almost everything you said before on here. You definitely learn more on slow days. I don't think you understand what my main point was though. But that's ok 

It wasn't the bottom of the tide for one, I had plenty of movement. I'm a good bit west and my rides are much different. If I went and fished grass beds and flats where I already know how to catch them I won't learn as much. I've been fishing for specks for a long time and have caught a lot of big trout, but the full moon, beach spawner is still the one I haven't dialed in.


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

jaster said:


> I am curious if by beach you mean Gulf or Sound side??


The Alabama beaches around Gulf Shores seem to hold a number of Specs and reds. While the Florida beachs have the reds, the specs seem to be a rare catch east of Pensacola pass.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Chris V said:


> I just read your second reply. I've said almost everything you said before on here. You definitely learn more on slow days. I don't think you understand what my main point was though. But that's ok
> 
> It wasn't the bottom of the tide for one, I had plenty of movement. I'm a good bit west and my rides are much different. If I went and fished grass beds and flats where I already know how to catch them I won't learn as much. I've been fishing for specks for a long time and have caught a lot of big trout, but the full moon, beach spawner is still the one I haven't dialed in.


I don't have a ton of experience fishing the surf side of Ft Morgan but I can share with you what I've found fishing the "surf side" of several different barrier islands on full moons in MS and LA waters... of course you know all about full moon/spawning and etc... what I've found is that the big female trout will oft strike at lures not to eat but more or less to bat the lures away because of lots of foul hooks that occur and not having fish button up and generallly seeing the fish charge the lures with closed mouths... I'm a big fan of throwing topwater and catch 2000 type lures in these situations and have never really found a "prime feeding time" (although most the time I start at/before first light and fish until I call it quits) most often I've found that I'm only able to catch so many fish in one location before they shut off and I have to keep moving (much like you've said above)... often I can scratch out a limit of good trout but I have to cover a lot of ground to do so and as long as there's some tide movement they're "biting" but not all in one spot... I often look for changes in the water/flush points/ambush points/wave breaks and so on... not sure if this helps or hurts your theory but I figured I'd give my 2 cents on fishing similar environments :thumbsup:


----------

